# Elco



## redsam65 (Jan 5, 2012)

I recently inherited an Elco watch which has been in the family for at least 50-60 years, possibly quite a bit longer. It is inscribed 17 jewel incabloc and has an 18K stamp on the back, along with two 4-digit numbers. However I'm having great difficulty finding out anything more about it. I'm presuming Elco is not the most common brand due to the lack of information and remember being told at some point in the past that the watch was quite valuable, but that may just be down to the fact it is 18 carat gold. Any info/pointers where to look would therefore be much appreciated. Can upload a photo if requested but not for a few days.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Elco was used by two companies:

1. Era Watch Co. (C. Ruefli-Flury & Cie.) from Bienne

2. Erwin Leutz & Co. from Stuttgart in Germany (but this was only a dealer).

Andreas


----------

